# Week Nite 1/18 Racing



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I Was Thinking About Racing On A Week Nite I Could Put Down A 1/18 Layout On The Oval End Of Our Onroad Track Real Easy


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> I Was Thinking About Racing On A Week Nite I Could Put Down A 1/18 Layout On The Oval End Of Our Onroad Track Real Easy


i will be in for some af that action.......when ya think my car will be in?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Looks like I have a RC18TFT. I would like some week night action when I am in town!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I Will Order It Tomorrow Should Be Here Wensday


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I Was Thinking About Racing On A Week Nite I Could Put Down A 1/18 Layout On The Oval End Of Our Onroad Track Real Easy


Thats the stupidest thing i've heard since last night.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Any Feed Back Would Be Great


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I Will Order It Tomorrow Should Be Here Wensday


Wednesday. Learn how to use spell check


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jerry23 said:


> Wednesday. Learn how to use spell check


 KNAHK UOY YRREJ


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jerry23 said:


> Wednesday. Learn how to use spell check


Pssst Jerry, You forgot your period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

I wasn't done talkin.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jerry23 said:


> I wasn't done talkin.


Why should today be any different?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's like I should shut up or somthin.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Jerry


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

yes


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't do it often, but probably once every other week I could swing


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

id be in for it. you could do offroad on any part of the track tho.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

finished and ran my m18 today that car is awesome can't wait to do some racing!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so when are we gonna start? philip r u gonna be there sunday?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

the track will be open for pratice sunday.haven't came up with a day for the 1/18 yet still working on that.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

rite but will u be there? i need help with my rc18


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yes i will and no problem!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet!!! just got a brushless and now i cant run it because or drivetrain problems!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

it's a diff more than likley


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

no its not i locked the diff to try to eliminate that possibility


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok I'm lost, what track are you guys talking about?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

mikes


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Philip what time are you gonna be at mikes tomorrow?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

also wat time do they open?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i think they open at 12:00 noon


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok cuz im goin tomorrow and it would really suck to drive an hour and be like an hour or 2 early. paul, can you get a hold of philip?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i dont have his number


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

****. o well i guess ill just have to go when i go and see if there open


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The guy in Mike's today told me that they're in no hurry to complete the 1/18 track and it's at least a year out.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Funny, I was talking to a guy from Mikes yesterday and he was hoping by Nov.



Guffinator said:


> The guy in Mike's today told me that they're in no hurry to complete the 1/18 track and it's at least a year out.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

philip seemed in no hurry to get it done either. especially since there going to do mini racing on the onroad track now too


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

maybe 4 months not sure yet


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Mini scale on the large onroad track? Booyahh...better warm up those Mamba 8000's. I can see 65 mph on that back straight


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

it is fast and fun!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> it is fast and fun!!!


yes it will be. once i get my rc18 up and running. i have an 8000kv motor in mine. i wonder if clay will get out his mini inferno?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I know this is an old thread and one that got off topic, but has any of the tracks (indoor and outdoor) considered doing a Friday night race time? Open the track around 5:30 or 6:00pm and begin racing around 7:00 or 7:30pm?

Just wondering if both track and racers would even consider that?

Thoughts?
PD2


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Mikes tried Friday night for electrics only. It went well for a while, then died. I think Phil (Super Squirrel) was looking at Wednesday night.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

HIRCR was doing it for over a year but then things got slow. Now we just mess around a little when people come out and help build the track. Friday nights can be done anytime the racers want.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

OK. I was just wondering because, for me, Friday nights seems to always work better than almost any other time. I can stay out late and not have to worry about work the next morning. And for my wife, it doesn't blow the entire weekend so we can still have the weekend to do whatever we want to do together or as a family, etc.

Was just a thought, but with only two people posting replies, I may be in the minority here. Thanks guys!

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I can do friday nite racing!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

friday nite wont work for me its pratice nite at the track


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> friday nite wont work for me its pratice nite at the track


DOH!!! I forgot about that.....how about some Monday nite racing.....hey phil. did you have those axle for my m18 and do you know if jeff brought the diffs for me??


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

this what i have i am missing one hex i can bring it friday


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i dont know what i done with that part!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Doh! You kind of need it too.

I don't get off of work until 6 so week night racing would be hard for me.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> i dont know what i done with that part!!!


i wonder if trey has it at hircr


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i will try to find it today clean hobby room oh nooooo!!!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Phil check your private messages


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

a clean hobby room? its not possible


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> i will try to find it today clean hobby room oh nooooo!!!


you guys that have hobby rooms are lucky....my hobby room is my pit table in my living room that my wife thinks clutters up the place.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*room!?!?!?!*

NO JOKE! I'd love to have a freakin' whole room! My "room" is a 2' x 4' workbench, a light, and a couple of small wall shelves!



insaneracin2003 said:


> you guys that have hobby rooms are lucky....my hobby room is my pit table in my living room that my wife thinks clutters up the place.....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya all i have is a table in the garage. at least im lucky enough to have a full music setup in my garage


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I cant find a room in my house that does not have some thing rc in it


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I use my computer room at home. All the comforts of home. 2 pc's, huge corner desk, recliner for when I'm tired, tv. It's easy to make a mess on rc project. Have to clean it up frequently.

The boat takes up all of my what would be workbench space in the garage.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> ya all i have is a table in the garage. at least im lucky enough to have a full music setup in my garage


Your 15!! The garage is where you should be!
All of us old farts could tell you about the old days, when a full music system was a transister AM radio. WOOHOO!
Don't get us started on the old days!

BTW, I was always happier in the garage.:walkingsm


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i have a table in my moms craft room. it has a ceiling fan in it.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

How about a reel to reel tape recorder. Now we're talking. Really moved up with a casette player. Good thing Sound Warehouse warrantied those things. Of course the quadrophonic system in the bedroom was cool too. Go to sleep to Inagadadavida however you spell it.

Heck I can't spell or race any more. Too much dope in the 70's. Remember painting tissue covered wings on airplanes with stuff called "Dope"? Not made for a small room. I should have read the caution label.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im happier out in the garage too. i like bein outside


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

dang ron i thought i was old!LOL


----------

